

Introduction to k-nearest-neighbor (ML in Javascript series) - bkanber
http://burakkanber.com/blog/machine-learning-in-js-k-nearest-neighbor-part-1/

======
hermeuto
Burak Kanber

Hi . Though I have just started to read it at full I guess in advance it is
worth deserving full attention. It is very glad to find such a kind of
research and development like this one. Let me encourage you to go ahead

    
    
                Warmest regards from 
    
                 Rodolfo Davicino  (Buenos Aires ,Argentina )
            
                  ongratulations

